

Salvaging the Costa Concordia - daw___
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-19962191

======
Shivetya
An amazing display of engineering. While watching the stream is a bit dry, you
can see progress by watching the dark part of the ship, the formally submerged
section, get larger.

I go on the assumption that the ship is too large to salvage in place?
Considering the expense so far, nearly 800 million dollars and expected to be
considerably more, it is impressive to watch

------
daw___
You can follow the live streaming here:
[http://live.reuters.com/Event/Raising_the_Costa_Concordia](http://live.reuters.com/Event/Raising_the_Costa_Concordia)

------
SilliMon
Amazing - better than raise the Titanic

